# Army.ca Staff Interview: the 48th regulator



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Sep 2006)

Read on for the second installment in the "get to know your Staff" feature. This time tess has provided us with some material. As before, users are encouraged to ask follow-up questions if they have any, and tess will do his best to answer... maybe even honestly. Thanks tess!

Enjoy.



the 48th regulator

What brought you to Army.ca?

I was actually surfing the net to see what was going on in regards into the then, yet to be built war museum.  I found a thread describing an incident I was involved in overseas.

What kept you here?

The chat and camaraderie reminded me of my Regiment, and the good times that I had.  A virtual mess, if you will.

What made you consider becoming a Staff member here?

I felt that the site had done a lot for me; with me leaving the military I needed a new focus.  I decided that I had to return the favour and help others find the same with my guidance.

If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do?

Pump tons of money into the reserves.  Create a second tier of Military, where you would have a pool of highly trained soldier that were drawn from the reserves.

What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca?

The similarities it holds to the lifestyle of the Canadian Army.

What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca?

People that have a hidden agenda, the crusaders.  They are ones that feel they need to stir up shite, and then point the finger at the site as being part of “the establishment” when they are corrected.

What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle?

The Feeling of belonging.  I was a 48th Highlander, and that is my regimental family.  However, I felt at home in any situation. Why?  We were all serving the same flag.

What do/did you enjoy least?  

The PONTIS, especially those that felt that the position they held, allowed them the authority to choke the life of the Soldier.

What is your favourite war movie or scene?

The scene from platoon in the “Head” bunker, when Barnes does his speech..

_Now, I got no fight... with any man who does what he's told. But when he don't, the machine breaks down. And when the machine breaks down, we break down. And I ain't gonna allow that... in any of you. Not one._

What book are you currently reading?

Just picked up _The Beginner's Guide to Hunting Deer for Food_

What is your favourite quote?

Lack of preparation on your part, does not mean an emergency on mine

What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band?

MotorHead, Public Enemy, Rolling Stones, The Ramones, AC/DC, just to name a few, I love every Kind of music out there, bar none.  _Music calms the Savage beast_, and music played a big part when I was dealing with my Demons, of my Mental Injury.

What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?)
Beer…need I say more?

What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)?
I actually have started brewing my own beer.

What do you do in "civilian life"?

I used to work in the Entertainment Lighting business, selling lighting equipment; most of my clients were part of the Film, Television, and theater scene.  I am now working for DND as a Peer Support CoOrdinator, helping those that suffer OSIs like myself.

Are you married? 

Yes.

Do you have any children?  

Two Children, A girl ,Caelan, and a boy Brendan.


Do you have any pets?

My wee Dog Whiskey (Chihuahua and Pomeranian Mix), and a Husky named Che (does anyone see a theme here…)

What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen?   
Well I would say that to me, my whole life has been memorable to me joining the Military, my family, and my work.  But I have to admit that my time overseas in 1994 was the most life moving experience for me.

Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you.
I am a happy go lucky guy; dig a good chat, and a good debate.  I despise those that think think that an "Opinion" is a God given right, and no one can criticize it.  That is so Egotistical, and weak.  You want to throw down your views, then be prepared to defend them with more that "It's my Opinion, and I have a right"....Unfortunately, you don't!

How old are you?  

Oy Vey…42 as of 2013…..and living my life like when I was 18…but the body constantly reminds me of the truth!

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

Hi Tess, nice to "meet" you. (Especially since you didn't make the last TO meet and greet ...LOL) 

It's a Friday night, your wife has taken the kids away to give you some time to yourself.  There is a storm raging, so there is no electricity and you're not going to leave the house.  What would you do with yourself?  Now, what if you could invite 3 other people (famous, infamous, living or not, real or imaginary, your pick) to join you, who would they be and why?


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Sep 2006)

Interesting question.  I assume we do have beverages on Ice as I grabbed the coolers and filled them with ice and beer that I brewed. I Have pulled a couple of bottles of Scotch, I managed to purchase with the pirates gold I found in my back yard.  And I have some of the finest Cuban cigars waiting that I had Fidel send to me via his own personal courier.

Che Guevara
Robbie Burns
Benny Hill

Now that would be an awesome night of chat, drink, and humour.

dileas

tess


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2006)

only if you bludgeoned Guevera to death with a whiskey bottle and spent the rest of the evening toasting his bloody death with the same bottle.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Sep 2006)

Uhm,

You heard the part about pirates gold?  That's right Para "Pirates"...

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (2 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator
What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle?

The Feeling of belonging.  I was a 48th Highlander, and that is my regimental family.  However, I felt at home in any situation. Why?  We were all serving the same flag.


[/quote]


The Highland Mafia lives on!!!    

Memories of tess (many moons ago)
tess : #$^#$ Davis... from now on you're only allowed to carry pillows and helium balloons in your ruck sack.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2006)

rage at Communist terrorist > fear of pirates = dead commie scumbag = happy para-poo.


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> only if you bludgeoned Guevera to death with a whiskey bottle and spent the rest of the evening toasting his bloody death with the same bottle.



Good luck prying the whiskey bottle out of Robbie Burns hand


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> the 48th regulator
> What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle?
> 
> The Feeling of belonging.  I was a 48th Highlander, and that is my regimental family.  However, I felt at home in any situation. Why?  We were all serving the same flag.
> ...



That was a cool ex!  And it was Feather pillows, and helium balloons...did you head my advice?

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (2 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> That was a cool ex!  And it was Feather pillows, and helium balloons...did you head my advice?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



No... I actually grew some muscle instead and got into shape.
Did a 60 km with 40 lbs last year.  Was ok at the end.

Vibram soles and good boot insoles helped a lot.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Sep 2006)

Tess how old were you when you joined the military? And, how many times were you deployed over seas?


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Sep 2006)

I joined at 17.

I went overseas once, 1994, Croatia (FRY) with 1 RCR Charles Coy.

dileas

tess


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Sep 2006)

So I just broke it to my wife that I think I need to do a tour in the Sandbox to my wife, and I was met with less than enthusiasm, but grudging support.  How do I make it better for her?


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Sep 2006)

Take two pills and call me in the morning...

Hmm, 

Well if you want an answer from my life experience, I was single and dating this girl when I went overseas.  I was 23, working as a produce manager at some Italian joint, and held the world by the short and curlies.

You on the other hand are married, hold down a good job, and want to go overseas.

I guess you should try the Ben Franklin method.  Sit down with your wife, and take a pen and pad of paper.  Draw a line down the middle of the page.  On one side write all the positive reasons for going, on the other all of the negative.

When you are done total both sides.  The one that has the most points decides whether you should go.

And for that pill use the Gel Advil, it helps my splitting headaches...

dileas

tess


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Sep 2006)

Any plans on coming back (to the regiment that is)?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Sep 2006)

Favorite memory while serving is...?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Any plans on coming back (to the regiment that is)?



Alas, 

Not with the active regiment.  I may volunteer my time though.

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Favorite memory while serving is...?



Whoa..

Too many to tell.  I guess it was when the the War Museum opened the display with My iltis in the original Museum.  They had this grand opening with a bunch of dignitaries.  I got to meet some great people, one of them being Gen. Mackenzie.  He had been a fantastic person through out our recovery, letters and interview with us.  He really keep an eye on things.  When we met him that day, he greeted us by our first names (Phil and I) as if we were old buddies.

A great memory, for sure.

dileas


----------



## Trinity (5 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Whoa..
> 
> Too many to tell.  I guess it was when the the War Museum opened the display with My iltis in the original Museum.  They had this grand opening with a bunch of dignitaries.  I got to meet some great people, one of them being Gen. Mackenzie.  He had been a fantastic person through out our recovery, letters and interview with us.  He really keep an eye on things.  When we met him that day, he greeted us by our first names (Phil and I) as if we were old buddies.
> 
> ...




Of course then there was the time in 97 when you met myself and 3 others coming back from Op Assistance (Winnipeg Floods) 
and we hit the war museum.  They turned off the alarms on the exhibit and you (and us) got to get up close and personal
with the iltis.  Seeing your wax figure in the iltis with your 48th ring and 48th combat tabs... very cool!!!

We took our time getting to the Iltis... and when we got there, there was like 5 staff waiting for tess (since we arrived), one of
whom tess actually taught on BMQ in 95.  Definitely a cool visit.

(oh wait.. this is your best memory.. not mine...  stupid me!)


----------



## orange.paint (5 Sep 2006)

Prior to being wounded did you ever consider a career as reg infantry? What were your career aspirations prior to the event,or did it affect anything.

cheers


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Sep 2006)

Yes,

I did consider a career in the regular force.

Positions were few, and It was hard to get in in the late 80's early '90's.  An opportunity did come up, where the PPCLI was offering positions and a a few guys from the regiment signed up. I did not jump at that chance, and I surely regretted it. I even considered going to Britain to Join the regular Army there, but thought it best to come back to Canada.  I tried College for a bit, and found it boring.  The tour came and I said this is an excellent opportunity to do some good training, go overseas, and possibly use it to enter the Regular force.

After being injured, although I jumped right into to working with the military, I turned down many, many offers to go right into the battalion.  It was like I just did not want anything to do with the regular day in and day out work.  I decided the reserves was good enough.

Do I regret not taking all those chances to go Regular, at times I sure do.  But I would rather regret the things that I have done, than the ones I haven't.

dileas

tess


----------



## Hockeycaper (5 Sep 2006)

I have a two part question ,so I will type slowly and try not to lose you...ha ha

1) Have you gone back to Croatia since 94-95? Just to visit, as I know a few people who were on the tour have gone back to see the old AOR. 

2) If you had the chance to go back, would you? 

Ben


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Sep 2006)

1.  I have always wanted to go back and visit the AOR.  I really enjoyed my time there.  I have a friend who just finished film school, and we toyed with the idea of shooting a documentary.  so the idea to go back is definitely in the works

2. As in would I do it all over again?  Most definitely!  I had the best time ever.  The Regiment (1RCR) treated us like gold.  We felt part of the battalion.  The training was excellent, and the people we worked with were tops, especially my section! 

dileas

tess


----------

